# 2x4GB für AMD



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*2x4GB für AMD*

Hy,
im Rahmen meines Threads
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html
suche ich für das AMD System" ohne Limit" ein 2x4GB kit.
Voraussetzungen wären


1333 oder 1600 Kit 
1,5V 
ohne Heatspreader
definitiv auf den 8er AMD Chipsätzen lauffähig
Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe ist da nichts im Angebot,oder?


----------



## kenji_91 (15. September 2010)

*AW: 2x4GB für AMD*

zuerst solltest mal bei dem Board die BIOS einstellungen nachforschen bevor du 1.5V kits bei AMD system holst.
manche gehen nur bis 1.6V runter.

und ich hab einige gefunden o.O
wozu gibt es diese preissuchfunktion?

Speicher/DDR3 240pin bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Speicher/DDR3 240pin bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Schnitzel (15. September 2010)

*AW: 2x4GB für AMD*

So schlau war ich auch schon.
Dann such doch mal bitte auf den Webseiten der Herstellern nach verlässlichen Angaben bezüglich der Kompatibilität in Bezug auf aktuelle Chipsätze von AMD.
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg.
Und ja , soweit ich Informiert bin können AMD-Boards 1,5V, nur da drunter wird die Luft dünn.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. September 2010)

*AW: 2x4GB für AMD*

Unsere 1333er Kits aus der Value Serie sind beidseitig verbaubar (AMD wie auch Intel) da hier Speicher selektiert werden, die beide Subtimingbereiche unterstützen - was in dem Taktbereich auch nicht schwer fällt - das wird erst ab 1600MHz kompliziert und erfordert selektive Trennung oft auf Intel und AMD optimiert selektierte Speicher 

Um mal ein Beispiel zu zeigen eines 2GB Riegels:
Corsair 2GB Value Select PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 | hoh.de


----------



## Schnitzel (15. September 2010)

*AW: 2x4GB für AMD*

OK, danke.
Gibts einen besonderen Grund warum es die CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 nicht als 8GB Kit gibt?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. September 2010)

*AW: 2x4GB für AMD*

Nein, es gibt keinen besonderen Grund.


----------

